# My foray into WHFB



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I was looking at the new Warriors Of Chaos codex yesterday, and I love the models, especially Khorne. So, now I've decided to start a foray into WHFB with a Khorne WoC army :biggrin:. Ill keep you guys posted on my progress with the army, and Ill throw up an Ongoing Projects thing once I get my models and army list finalised.

So, see you on the battlefield among the crack of magic and the clash of steel.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet a new Fantasy player, can not wait to see the models


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

awesome, i look forward to seeing your progress :victory:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers, if the money gods desire it, I should have some of the new models end of next week. I'll try find a picture of the scheme I wish to do for them later, I'm in a rush to get to school.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If you have the money, and the knights are still as good as they once were, I'd suggest getting a 10 strong unit of Chosen, and plonk a Lord on Juggernaught/Daemon Steed in there.

Cost will be sky high, but your opponenet will be scared witless, and will ignore your Marauder horsemen (they better had still be in there!) who ride up the flanks, and try to take out fast Cavalry who will bait the Knights, and then to remove flank bonuses. Chosen Warriors with Shields and Halberds were beastly. 3+ Armour, 2+ vs range, and Strength 5 in Combat, not striking last. Easily the best Elite unit, short of Dark Elven Black Guard, despite their lack of armour.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll take that into account, cheers.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

I shotgun first game!!!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I doubt that somehow haha, chances are Matt wants to play it against someone to teach me how to play properly. My chosen squad is death on feet.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Fine you can let matt show you 


Shotgun second game!!!:grin:


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Welcome to fantasy, the chaos stuff is really cool so nice choice of army.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheer's mate. That's what got me into it, the chaos models


----------

